# My future son-in-law murdered



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This will be one 4th of July that won't ever be forgotten. I got a call from my daughter around 7 yesterday morning telling me her fiance got shot. I'm with her now and after talking to the detectives, he was shot twice in the back of the head and the guy that was with him has a bullet lodged next to his liver and is expected to live.

There's no punishment bad enough for someone who would do something like that.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang man. sorry to hear this news.
i agree with you. there's no punishment bad enough. this world is out of control..


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow.. sorry to hear man. Thoughts and prayers will be with ya'll.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin My prayers are with your family


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2009/07/metairie_early_morning_shootin.html


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man. Sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

sorry to hear that. 

the way i look at it. if sumone shots sumone. they should b shot also


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBRUIN you were already in my thoughts man i am really sorry to hear this. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers. What has our world come to. My opinion is Pull the ropes and guilitines back out


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be Praying....


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

dang man sorry to hear.it doesnt suprise me down there either.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Im so sorry buddy our thought and prayers are with you guys.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear it bro......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So he just went to pick up his friend, and ended up gettin shot? Wow.... That is terrible.
Our prayers are w/ both families.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hate to hear stuff like this man... prayers will be with the family


----------



## BF750Mx (May 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man......


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

That's terrible.


Prayers sent to you and yours.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you all.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss...
he was my age... his life was just starting....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Man, Thats awfull.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It was my truck he was killed in. I'm not going to let her see it again. I'm taking her something to drive and am bringing the truck back with me to clean it up and possibly sell it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bruin sorry for your lose prayers sent


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Man Thats Awful .....I know this is a trying time for you ,If you need to vent you know my #


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The Jefferson parish Sheriff's Department finally released the truck to me. The back glass is blown out, two exit holes in the windshield, two holes in the right corner panel. The glove box is missing along with about one square foot of material form the passenger seat. I asked the detective where the glove box was and he said they sent it off to a crime lab to look at it under a microscope. I was like WTF, if you needed a blood sample just scrape a couple of handfuls off the floor. I'm not sure why the hell there's a patch of material and foam missing from the passenger seat. :thinking:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

One of the rounds was probably lodged in the glovebox. It's very likely that this guy or girl has done this before. If they can match the bullet to others they have on file they can start peacing things together. I pray the detectives are able to catch who ever did this to your family.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agree'd. I hope they find whatever it is they are looking for in the peices they took. Enough to put this low life jackass away for life.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

double post, oops


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This hole is in the post between the rear glass and the passenger side rear glass. That's a 9mm by comparison so I'm thinking it was made by a 45cal , probably a lead point wadcutter.


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

prayers are with yall


----------

